# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Á >  Tour du lịch Hè: Hà Nội - Bangkok - Pattaya giá rẻ

## apollotravel

* CHƯƠNG TRÌNH DU LỊCH HÈ 2012
HÀ NỘI – BANGKOK – PATTAYA 
(Thời gian: 5 ngày/ 4 đêm – Khởi hành: Cuối tháng 6)*


*Ngày 1: HÀ NỘI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA         (Ăn trưa MB, chiều)*
*06h30:* Hướng dẫn viên và xe của* Apollo Travel* đón đoàn tại điểm hẹn, khởi hành ra sân bay* Nội Bài* làm thủ tục cho chuyến bay *VN 611* khởi hành lúc* 09h30*. Tới sân bay *Survanabumi lúc 11h20*. Xe ôtô và Hướng dẫn viên *Thái Lan* đón đoàn tại sân bay, chào đón Quý khách đến với *“Xứ sở nụ cười”*, xe đưa du khách rời khỏi *Bangkok* để xuất phát đi *Pattaya* – thành phố biển xinh đẹp. Trên đường ghé tham quan *Trại Cọp Sriracha* xem các show biểu cá sấu hoặc xiếc cọp và xem các chú Cọp con bú sữa Heo.


Sau bữa tối tại nhà hàng, du khách tự do dạo chơi, ngắm cảnh *Pattaya* về đêm. Thưởng thức chương trình *Sex show* đặc biệt (chi phí tự túc). Nghỉ tối tại khách sạn ở* Pattaya* là *Town in Town hotel 3** hoặc tương đương.


*Ngày 2: PATTAYA          (Ăn sáng, trưa, chiều)*
*Buổi sáng:* Ăn sáng, sau đó khởi hành ra *Đảo San Hô (Coral Island)* bằng tàu cao tốc. Quý khách tự do tắm biển và tham gia các trò chơi như *nhảy dù, jet-ski, lặn biển*... (chi phí tự túc). Ăn trưa tại khách sạn. 


*Buổi chiều:* xe đưa đến *Làng Văn Hóa Dân Tộc Nong Nooch*, Quý khách sẽ được thưởng thức chương trình *“Lễ hội văn hóa dân tộc Thái”* và *“Xiếc Voi” (Elephant Show)*, tham quan *Vườn Phong Lan, Vườn Gốm nhân tạo*. Tiếp tục tham quan *Bảo Phật Sơn (Khao Chee-Chan)* – tượng phật được khắc nổi bằng vàng ròng trên 1 vách núi, do *Thái Tử* khắc hoạ dâng tặng *Quốc Vương Rama IX*. Sau đó xe đưa quý khách tham quan *Trung Tâm Vàng Bạc Đá Quý* lớn nhất  tại *Thái Lan*. Ăn tối.  
*Buổi tối:* Quý khách thưởng chức *Chương trình Ca múa nhạc* đặc sắc với sân khấu hoành tráng, hiện đại nhất tại *Thailand Alcazar hoặc Tiffany Show* do các vũ công chuyển đổi giới tính xinh đẹp biễu diễn. Về khách sạn tự do nghỉ ngơi, dạo phố, khám phá *Pattaya* về đêm. Nghỉ tối tại khách sạn ở *Pattaya là Town in Town hotel 3** hoặc tương đương.


*Ngày 3: PATTAYA - BANGKOK          (Ăn sáng, trưa, chiều)*
*Buổi sáng:* Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Khởi hành trở về *Bangkok.*. Tham quan *Vườn Bướm Saithip*, Quý khách sẽ được thưởng thức và nghe giới thiệu những sản phẩm đặc biệt của miền *Nam Thái Lan (Mật Ong, phấn Hoa, Tổ Yến…)*, điểm dừng chân nghỉ ngơi là Lò bánh kẹo đặc sản của *Thái Lan*. Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. 
*Buổi chiều:* Quý khách tham quan trại rắn, thưởng thức show biểu diễn *Rắn Hổ mang* *chúa* cực kỳ thú vị và hấp dẫn và được nghe các Trình dược viên người *Thái gốc Việt* chuyên nghiệp giới thiệu những lọai thuốc gia truyền được tinh chế từ *Rắn* - sản phẩm độc quyền của *Trại Rắn.* Quý khách mua sắm tại cửa hàng đồ da lớn nhất *Thái Lan*. 
Ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Nghỉ đêm tại *Bangkok ở SD Avenue hotel 3** hoặc tương đương.


*Ngày 4: BANGKOK          (Ăn sáng, trưa, chiều)*
*Buổi sáng:* Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Quý khách tham quan *Cung Điện Hoàng Gia Thái Lan*, *Chùa Phật Ngọc, Chùa Vàng* – nơi có Pho tượng phật *bằng Vàng lớn nhất Châu Á*. Qúy khách lễ tại *Chùa Khánh Vân – ngôi chùa Việt Nam* có lịch sử lâu đời và linh thiêng tại *Thái lan*, nơi còn lưu giữ *Nhục thân của Hòa thượng Thích Phổ Sái 50 năm* vẫn còn nguyên hình hài, tại đây nếu có duyên du khách sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng *Xá lợi phật*. Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng địa phương.
*Buổi chiều:* Tiếp tục Tham quan *Công Viên Safari World* – vườn thú mở tự nhiên *lớn nhất châu Á*, cùng chiêm ngưỡng động vật hoang dã *Safari World*. Xem các màn trình diễn ngộ nghĩnh, dễ thương của *Hải Cẩu (Sea Dogs show) hoặc Cowboy show* với những màn biểu diễn sống động, ly kỳ như quý khách đang ở trong phim trường *Hollywoo*d... Sau đó quý khách tự do mua sắm tại các siêu thị như *Big C/ King Power / Robinson / Carrefour*. Ăn tối. Nghỉ đêm tại *SD Avenue hotel 3** hoặc tương đương. 


*Ngày 5: BANGKOK - HÀ NỘI          (Ăn sáng, trưa MB)*
*Buổi sáng:* Ăn sáng, trả phòng khách sạn. Tự do mua sắm và nghỉ ngơi. Sau đó Xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay *Suvarnabumi*,  làm thủ tục xong, quý khách tự do mua sắm tại khu tổ hợp mua sắm miễn thuế và đáp chuyến bay *VN 610 (1220 - 1410) về Việt Nam*. Máy bay hạ cánh tại sân bay *Nội Bài*, xe của *Apollo Travel* đón đoàn tại sân bay và đưa khách về điểm hẹn ban đầu.
 Chia tay đoàn, mong sớm được gặp lại Qúy khách trong các chuyến đi tới!


*Giá trọn gói: 387 USD / PAX*


*Dịch vụ bao gồm:*
-    Vé máy bay khứ hồi HN- BKK/ RT 
-    Bảo hiểm hàng không và bảo hiểm du lịch quốc tế Chartis.
-    Thuế sân bay và phụ phí xăng dầu.
-    Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 3 sao , 2 người/01 phòng , nếu lẻ sẽ ngủ 03.
-    Các bữa ăn theo chương trình (Ăn sáng buffe)
-    Phí tham quan vào cửa 01 lần.
-    Xe vận chuyển đời mới , máy lạnh.
-    Đoàn từ 16 người lớn trở lên sẽ có hdv suốt tuyến đi cùng từ Việt Nam.

*Dịch vụ không bao gồm:*
-    Ngủ phòng đơn.
-     Điện thoại.
-    Giặt là và các chi phí khác ngoài chương trình. 
-    Tiền tip cho lái xe và HDV địa phương là 03 USD/01 ngày/01 khách. 
-    Chi phí charge khi không tham gia các điểm mua sắm của hoàng gia Thái lan.

*Lưu ý:*
-    Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên tính giá tour như người lớn. 
-    Trẻ em từ 2-11 tuổi: 75% giá tour người lớn và ngủ chung giường với người lớn. 
-    Trẻ em dưới 2 tuổi mua 20% giá tour người lớn , ngủ chung giường với người lớn
-    Chương trình du lịch có thể thay đổi tuỳ thuộc vào điều kiện tình hình thời tiết, sức khoẻ, giao thông… nhưng vẫn đảm bảo đầy đủ các điểm tham quan.
-    Quý khách vui lòng mang theo hộ chiếu thời hạn sử dụng trên 06 tháng tính từ ngày khởi hành.

*Quý khách có nhu cầu, vui lòng liên hệ:*
*Công ty Cổ phần xúc tiến thương mại và du lịch Apollo.*
Địa chỉ: Phòng 502 - Tầng 5 - 82 Bạch Mai – Hai Bà Trưng – Hà Nội
ĐT: 04. 62911726 / 62785962
Yahoo: apollo_travel_company
Hotline: 0948 726 989 (Mr. Cường)
Email: booking@apollotravel.vn
Website: http://www.apollotravel.vn - http://www.chothue-xedulich.com

*CÙNG NHAU KHÁM PHÁ VÀ TẬN HƯỞNG
*

----------


## quantieuphu

*Công ty du lịch GREENCANAL TRAVEL xin gửi tới Quý khách hàng chương trình tour du lịch hè năm 2012.*
*đặt phòng khách sạn tại thái lan , singapore ,nhật bản ,malaysisa*


*STT       CHƯƠNG TRÌNH        GIÁ*
*1   du lịch thái lan 5 ngày (TG or VN)      359UDS*
*2   Du lịch Singapore - 4 ngày (VN) 569USD*
*3   Sin - Mã 7 ngày (Vn)  649USD*
*4   Hongkong – Disneyland 4 ngày(HX)  639USD*
*5   du lịch bắc kinh thượng hải 5 ngày (FM)        659USD*
*7   B.Kinh – T. Hải – H.Châu – Tô Châu 7 ngày ( VN)        749USD*
*6   T.Hải – H. Châu – T.châu – Bắc Kinh (7ngày)(FM)       739USD*
*7   Nam Ninh 3 ngày(ôtô)        135 USD*
*8   Nam Ninh – Que Lam (o to) 4 ngày     199USD*
*9   N.ninh - Q.Châu - T.Quyến 5ngày (tàu)        269 USD*
*10 Côn Minh - Thạch Lâm - Alư cổ động (7n) Tàu   299 USD*
*11 Côn Minh – Đại Lý - Lệ Giang (6n) (tàu)       449 USD*
*12 Hàn Quốc (Seul ) 5ngày     779 USD*
*12 Hàn Quốc (Seul – JeJu) 6ngày  999 USD*
*13 Hà Nội – Đà Nẵng – Hà Nội (4ngày)    2.800.000D*
*14 Du lịch cát bà hạ long (3 ngày)  1.800.000D*
*15 Hà Nội – Cửa lò – Hà Nội (3 ngày )      2.120.000D*

*Thông tin thêm về thời gian, ngày khởi hành.*
* Quý khách liên hệ: Ms. My 0917163993*

----------

